# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Έκτακτες συστολές και φόβος

## Vicky24

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Είμαι η Βικη από Θεσσαλονίκη,36 ετών! Τα τελευταία χρόνια υποφέρω από έκτακτες συστολές συχνές με αποτέλεσμα να έχει χαλάσει η ποιότητα της ζωής μου! Κάποιες μέρες δεν έχω καθόλου,καποιες άλλες έχω μερικές και κάποιες έχω όλη την ώρα όλη μέρα και τότε είναι που ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ! Έχω κουραστεί παρά πολύ,εχω χάσει τη διάθεσή μου.Εχω πάει σε πολλούς γιατρούς και πρόσφατα και σε ειδικό αρρυθμιολογο,ολοι μου είπαν ότι είναι αθωες αλλά όταν μου συμβαίνει δεν μπορώ να ελεγξω το φόβο μου.Σταματησα να κυκλοφορω πολύ ( εκτός από τα απαραίτητα) γιατί φοβάμαι ότι θα με πιάσουν κάπου έξω.Δεν πάω διακοπές σε μέρη μακρινά πχ χωρίς νοσοκομεία ούτε μπαίνω σε αεροπλάνο ή πλοίο για τον ίδιο λόγο! Ωραία ζωή ε? Έχω και δύο μικρά παιδιά που με θέλουν με ηθικό ακμαιοτατο και κάνω ότι μπορώ αλλά θα έδινα τα πάντα να έφευγαν αυτές οι αρρυθμίες και να γινομουν ένας δυνατός και ελεύθερος άνθρωπος.Γιατι τώρα είμαι δεμένη χειροπόδαρα από τον φόβο μου και υποφέρω! Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι έχω και μικρού βαθμού πρόπτωση της μιτροειδους βαλβίδας και αυτό κάπως σχετίζεται με τις έκτακτες. Τις μέρες που έχω πολλές ο γιατρός μου είπε να παίρνω μισό inderal πρωί βράδυ αλλά δεν βλέπω και μεγάλη διαφορά.Σας έχει συμβεί να έχετε έκτακτες συνέχεια στη διάρκεια μιας μέρας? Ξέρει κανείς πώς γίνεται άλλες μέρες να μην συμβαίνουν καθόλου και άλλες όλη μέρα συνέχεια? Χωρίς να έχει συμβεί κάτι το ιδιαίτερο που θα μπορούσε ενδεχομένως να προκαλέσει άγχος. Είμαι πολύ στενοχωρημενη,θελω να σωθω από αυτό το μαρτύριο!!!

----------


## nick190813

βικαρα εισαι τρελα χααχαχαχ.
ειπα να σ εγκαινιασω το θεμα σου :p

λοιπον οπως ειπαμε υπομονη και ηρεμια....

λογικα αυριο θα βρεις απαντησεις.....

----------


## Vicky24

> βικαρα εισαι τρελα χααχαχαχ.
> ειπα να σ εγκαινιασω το θεμα σου :p
> 
> λοιπον οπως ειπαμε υπομονη και ηρεμια....
> 
> λογικα αυριο θα βρεις απαντησεις.....


. 



Έβαλα χολτερ σήμερα και έχει γράψει παρά πολλές ως τώρα! Ξέρει κανείς αν βοηθάει το concor? Μου το πρότεινε η γιατρός και πήρα τώρα μισό γιατί δεν παλευεται!

----------


## nick190813

εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω εφοσον δεν ειναι κακες οι αρρυθμιες και οι γιατροι σ εχουν πει οτι δεν ειναι τπτ τι φοβασαι?

ενταξει ξερω ειναι ενοχλητικες αλλα προσπαθησε να μην φοβασαι και μην τις μετρας δεν υπαρχει λογος

----------


## Vicky24

> εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω εφοσον δεν ειναι κακες οι αρρυθμιες και οι γιατροι σ εχουν πει οτι δεν ειναι τπτ τι φοβασαι?
> 
> ενταξει ξερω ειναι ενοχλητικες αλλα προσπαθησε να μην φοβασαι και μην τις μετρας δεν υπαρχει λογος


 


Όσο μου συνέβαιναν πού και πού δεν μετρουσα τίποτα ούτε και έδινα τόση σημασία όμως εδώ και δύο μέρες τις έχω σε απίστευτη συχνότητα,μπορει και πολλές μέσα σε ένα λεπτό οπότε σχεδόν μου κόβεται η αναπνοή! Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και το λογο που τόσο ξαφνικά έγινε όλο αυτό! Μακάρι να μπορούσα να το διαχειριστω πιο ψύχραιμα όπως λες! Γιαυτό έγραψα και εδώ , μήπως ακούσω καμία γνώμη από κάποιον που είχε το πρόβλημα αυτό σε τόσο έντονο βαθμό και κάπως ίσως να το ξεπέρασε!!

----------


## nick190813

ναι νομιζω σ εγραψε ενας στο θεμα που ειχες γραψει χτες

----------


## grtt

Λοιπόν Vicky να σε βοηθήσω λίγο για να ηρεμήσεις. Προσωπικά έχω έκτακτες συστολές τα τελευταία 22 χρόνια, από φοιτητής δηλαδή! Μου εμφανίστηκαν μετά από μία έντονη στεναχώρια στη σχολή (σήμερα γελάω για τον λόγο που τότε μου είχαν εμφανιστεί αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα). Έκτοτε δε με έχουν αφήσει, εννοώ φυσικά ότι περνάω μεγάλα διαστήματα χωρίς κανένα σύμπτωμα, αλλά και διαστήματα που οι έκτακτες είναι από σπάνιες ως πολύ συχνές. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα καθώς είναι ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητικές και θεωρεί κανείς ότι θα σταματήσει η καρδιά του. Μάλιστα μπαίνει κανείς σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο, καθώς του εμφανίζονται για κάποιον Χ λόγο και επειδή μετά ανησυχεί κανείς πολύ για τις έκτακτες αυτές μπορεί να ενταθούν, ακόμα και αν ο αρχικός λόγος έχει εκλείψει.
Να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις πριν κάποια χρόνια όταν με είχαν ξαναπιάσει και είχα επισκεφθεί καρδιολόγο (έναν από τους πολλούς που έχω επισκεφθεί, έχοντας κάνει και με το ταμείο μου και ιδιωτικά αμέτρητες εξετάσεις), μου είπε να μην ανησυχώ και με παρέπεμψε σε ψυχίατρο (ο οποίος μου έγραψε αντικαταθλιπτική αγωγή, η οποία ταιριάζει και για τις ΙΔΨ διαταραχές, όπως η συνεχής ανησυχία για την υγεία, χωρίς λόγο). Δύο μηνών έκτακτες κόπηκαν μαχαίρι την επόμενη μέρα της επισκέψεως μου στον καρδιολόγο. 
Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι είναι 100% ψυχολογικές καθώς μου περνάνε, όπως έχω ανακαλύψει τελευταία, με ένα χαπάκι Atarax το οποίο παίρνω σποραδικά (ελαφρύ ηρεμιστικό το οποίο μπορεί κανείς να αγοράσει πάμφθηνα -ωστόσο δεν είμαι γιατρός και προφανώς δεν μπορώ να το συστήσω σε άλλον χωρίς ιατρική συμβουλή).

----------


## Vicky24

> Λοιπόν Vicky να σε βοηθήσω λίγο για να ηρεμήσεις. Προσωπικά έχω έκτακτες συστολές τα τελευταία 22 χρόνια, από φοιτητής δηλαδή! Μου εμφανίστηκαν μετά από μία έντονη στεναχώρια στη σχολή (σήμερα γελάω για τον λόγο που τότε μου είχαν εμφανιστεί αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα). Έκτοτε δε με έχουν αφήσει, εννοώ φυσικά ότι περνάω μεγάλα διαστήματα χωρίς κανένα σύμπτωμα, αλλά και διαστήματα που οι έκτακτες είναι από σπάνιες ως πολύ συχνές. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα καθώς είναι ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητικές και θεωρεί κανείς ότι θα σταματήσει η καρδιά του. Μάλιστα μπαίνει κανείς σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο, καθώς του εμφανίζονται για κάποιον Χ λόγο και επειδή μετά ανησυχεί κανείς πολύ για τις έκτακτες αυτές μπορεί να ενταθούν, ακόμα και αν ο αρχικός λόγος έχει εκλείψει.
> Να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις πριν κάποια χρόνια όταν με είχαν ξαναπιάσει και είχα επισκεφθεί καρδιολόγο (έναν από τους πολλούς που έχω επισκεφθεί, έχοντας κάνει και με το ταμείο μου και ιδιωτικά αμέτρητες εξετάσεις), μου είπε να μην ανησυχώ και με παρέπεμψε σε ψυχίατρο (ο οποίος μου έγραψε αντικαταθλιπτική αγωγή, η οποία ταιριάζει και για τις ΙΔΨ διαταραχές, όπως η συνεχής ανησυχία για την υγεία, χωρίς λόγο). Δύο μηνών έκτακτες κόπηκαν μαχαίρι την επόμενη μέρα της επισκέψεως μου στον καρδιολόγο. 
> Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι είναι 100% ψυχολογικές καθώς μου περνάνε, όπως έχω ανακαλύψει τελευταία, με ένα χαπάκι Atarax το οποίο παίρνω σποραδικά (ελαφρύ ηρεμιστικό το οποίο μπορεί κανείς να αγοράσει πάμφθηνα -ωστόσο δεν είμαι γιατρός και προφανώς δεν μπορώ να το συστήσω σε άλλον χωρίς ιατρική συμβουλή).




Καλησπέρα και σ'ευχαριστω πολύ για τη συμπαράστασή σου! Κι εγώ χθες βράδυ πήρα αγχολυτικο(xanax) και κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ.Το πρωί βέβαια ξαναρχισαν,πηρα το concor που μου έδωσε η καρδιολόγος και με το οποίο δεν σταματούν εντελώς αλλά κάπως ελαττώνονται.Επειδη κι εγώ τις έχω παρά πολλά χρόνια με περιόδους ύφεσης και έξαρσης είχα μάθει κάπως να ζω με αυτό.Δεν έπαιρνα φάρμακα.Εδωκαι 3 μέρες όμως η συχνότητα τους είναι πρωτοφανής και με έχει φρικαρει. Μπορεί και 200 μέσα στη μέρα και πολλές απανωτές σε σημείο που να λέω ότι θα παθω κάτι.Τρελος φόβος.Το μόνο θετικο είναι ότι φοραω χολτερ και για πρώτη φορά θα τα δει όλα αυτά η γιατρός μου.Δεν μπορώ ούτε να φάω από τη στενοχώρια και το φόβο μου.Κι εμένα για ψυχίατρο με βλέπω μπας και βοηθήσουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά!! Μακάρι να υπήρχε ένα χάπι να εξαφανιζε αυτό το πρόβλημα μια για πάντα!

----------


## Vicky24

> Καλησπέρα και σ'ευχαριστω πολύ για τη συμπαράστασή σου! Κι εγώ χθες βράδυ πήρα αγχολυτικο(xanax) και κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ.Το πρωί βέβαια ξαναρχισαν,πηρα το concor που μου έδωσε η καρδιολόγος και με το οποίο δεν σταματούν εντελώς αλλά κάπως ελαττώνονται.Επειδη κι εγώ τις έχω παρά πολλά χρόνια με περιόδους ύφεσης και έξαρσης είχα μάθει κάπως να ζω με αυτό.Δεν έπαιρνα φάρμακα.Εδωκαι 3 μέρες όμως η συχνότητα τους είναι πρωτοφανής και με έχει φρικαρει. Μπορεί και 200 μέσα στη μέρα και πολλές απανωτές σε σημείο που να λέω ότι θα παθω κάτι.Τρελος φόβος.Το μόνο θετικο είναι ότι φοραω χολτερ και για πρώτη φορά θα τα δει όλα αυτά η γιατρός μου.Δεν μπορώ ούτε να φάω από τη στενοχώρια και το φόβο μου.Κι εμένα για ψυχίατρο με βλέπω μπας και βοηθήσουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά!! Μακάρι να υπήρχε ένα χάπι να εξαφανιζε αυτό το πρόβλημα μια για πάντα!






Σήμερα η καρδιολόγος είδε το χολτερ και μου βρήκε 192 έκτακτες κοιλιακές,αραιες τις χαρακτήρισε! Ακίνδυνες απλά ενοχλητικές μου είπε! Δεν μπορεί βέβαια να με καταλάβει γιατί τις έκτακτες για ξέρει μόνο μέσα από τα βιβλία! Το χάπι που μου έδωσε το concor δεν με έπιασε! Μάλλον θα δοκιμασω και ρυθμονορμ γιατί μία άλλη φορά παλαιότερα που μου το είχε δώσει μια άλλη γιατρός μου τις είχε σταματήσει εντελώς! Αύριο εκλεισα ραντεβού σε αρρυθμιολογο για να νιώσω εγώ πιο σίγουρη γιατί υποτίθεται ολο αυτό είναι και θέμα ψυχολογίαςΟταν κάτι μας βασανίζει πολύ καλό είναι να παίρνουμε κ δευτερη γνώμη! Επίσης να σας πω κάτι ακόμα που ανακάλυψα: όταν είναι ανυπόφορες οι έκτακτες μου βοηθά πολύ ένα ηρεμιστικό χάπι,συγκεκριμενα εγώ δοκιμασα xanax 0.50. Μετά την αυριανή μου επίσκεψη στον αρρυθμιολογο θα επανελθω με περισσότερες πληροφορίες! Καλή δύναμη σε όλους μας!!

----------


## grtt

Καλά είναι δυνατόν η καρδιολόγος τις έκτακτες να τις ξέρει μόνο μέσα από τα βιβλία;; Αποτελεί μια κοινή μορφή αρρυθμίας, θα μας τρελάνει τελείως; Ε, καλά αραιές είναι πάντως, να σκεφθείς ότι εγώ έχω μετρήσει μέχρι 8-10 το λεπτό, δηλαδή 480-600 την ώρα, όταν έχω τρελές έκτακτες! (εντάξει σε τόσο μεγάλη συχνότητα, δεν κρατάνε συνήθως πολύ εδώ που τα λέμε, αλλά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια την πρώτη φορά, όπως και κάποια χρόνια πριν, άνετα είχα 4-5 το λεπτό όλο το 24ωρο!). Πάντως εγώ πλέον έχω μάθει να τις αγνοώ όταν είναι αραιές! Πιστεύω ότι τουλάχιστον το ένα από τα δύο χάπια για την πίεση που παίρνω (έχω μια μικρή υπέρταση) με βοηθάει και στις έκτακτες καθώς είναι β-αποκλειστής (όπως και το Concor) και μπορεί να βοηθήσει και στην πρόληψη αρρυθμιών.
Όπως μάλλον κι εσύ μπορείς να καταλάβεις, από το xanax που λες, όταν ηρεμείς τα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα..
Αναμένουμε τι σου είπε ο αρρυθμιολόγος...

----------


## Vicky24

> Καλά είναι δυνατόν η καρδιολόγος τις έκτακτες να τις ξέρει μόνο μέσα από τα βιβλία;; Αποτελεί μια κοινή μορφή αρρυθμίας, θα μας τρελάνει τελείως; Ε, καλά αραιές είναι πάντως, να σκεφθείς ότι εγώ έχω μετρήσει μέχρι 8-10 το λεπτό, δηλαδή 480-600 την ώρα, όταν έχω τρελές έκτακτες! (εντάξει σε τόσο μεγάλη συχνότητα, δεν κρατάνε συνήθως πολύ εδώ που τα λέμε, αλλά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια την πρώτη φορά, όπως και κάποια χρόνια πριν, άνετα είχα 4-5 το λεπτό όλο το 24ωρο!). Πάντως εγώ πλέον έχω μάθει να τις αγνοώ όταν είναι αραιές! Πιστεύω ότι τουλάχιστον το ένα από τα δύο χάπια για την πίεση που παίρνω (έχω μια μικρή υπέρταση) με βοηθάει και στις έκτακτες καθώς είναι β-αποκλειστής (όπως και το Concor) και μπορεί να βοηθήσει και στην πρόληψη αρρυθμιών.
> Όπως μάλλον κι εσύ μπορείς να καταλάβεις, από το xanax που λες, όταν ηρεμείς τα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα..
> Αναμένουμε τι σου είπε ο αρρυθμιολόγος...





Οταν λεω οτι γνωριζει τις εκτακτες μονο μεσα απο τα βιβλια εννοω οτι η ιδια δεν εχει νιωσει ποτε εκτακτες οποτε για εκεινην ειναι οι εξτρα γραμμουλες που βλεπει στο καρδιογραφημα.Δεν μπορει με τιποτα να καταλαβει ποσο τρομακτικο συναισθημα ειναι γι'αυτο και μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι με κοιτα με αμφιβολία οταν της λεω ποσο υποφερω! Γι'αυτο εξαλου αποφασισα να δω κι αλλο γιατρο σημερα! Αντε να δουμε τι θα δουμε!

----------


## Vicky24

> Οταν λεω οτι γνωριζει τις εκτακτες μονο μεσα απο τα βιβλια εννοω οτι η ιδια δεν εχει νιωσει ποτε εκτακτες οποτε για εκεινην ειναι οι εξτρα γραμμουλες που βλεπει στο καρδιογραφημα.Δεν μπορει με τιποτα να καταλαβει ποσο τρομακτικο συναισθημα ειναι γι'αυτο και μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι με κοιτα με αμφιβολία οταν της λεω ποσο υποφερω! Γι'αυτο εξαλου αποφασισα να δω κι αλλο γιατρο σημερα! Αντε να δουμε τι θα δουμε!




Σήμερα πήγα σε έναν κορυφαίο καρδιολόγο!΅Είχα ακούσει τα καλύτερα γι'αυτόν και όντως ήταν έτσι! Είδε όλες μου τις εξετάσεις και με εξέτασε και ο ίδιος! Δεν ειναι οτι μου ειπε κάτι το τόσο διαφορετικό αλλά πρώτη φορά μου τα είπανε με τόσο σίγουρο και απόλυτο τρόπο που ένιωσα κι εγώ καλά ψυχολογικά! Ο ίδιος δεν δίνει συνήθως χάπια καρδιάς για τις έκτακτες΄, άλλωστε τα interal,concor κτλ δεν βοηθούν κιόλας στις έκτακτες είπε(το έχω ήδη διαπιστώσει αυτό)! Μου είπε οτι η καρδιάμου είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση και οτι απλά έχω την ατυχία να νιώθω τις έκτακτες συστολές που όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν απλά δεν τις νιώθουν.Άλλος μπορεί να έχει χιλιάδες και να μην τις νιώθει κι εγώ με τις 200 του χόλτερ ένιωσα οτι θα τρελαθώ από την ταραχή και το φόβο! Μου πρότεινε να αρχίσω να γυμνάζομαι συστηματικά γιατί αυτό με τον καιρό θα βοηθήσει πολύ στο να μειωθούν οι έκτακτες.Επίσης επειδή είμαι πολύ αγχωδης μου ειπε οταν εχω εξαρση να παιρνω κανενα αγχολυτικο καλυτερα παρα χαπι καρδιας. Με εκανε να νιωσω πολυ καλυτερα! Οσο δυσκολο κι αν ειναι αυτο που περνάμε δεν θα πάθουμε τίποτα!!! Να έχουμε πίστη και δύναμη!! Και αν δεν νιώθετε απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη και σιγουριά με εναν γιατρό να πάτε και αλλού! Η εμπιστοσύνη φέρνει καλύτερη ψυχολογία!

----------


## Dimitris78

Ταλαιπωρουμαι 10 χρονια απο εκτακτες συστολες. Κανω καπου στις 3500 ανα 24ωρο.
Καποιες μερες ειμαι καλυτερα και καποιες χειροτερα. 

Ο γιατρος σου εχει δικιο που προτιμαει τα αγχολυτικα απο τα αντιαρρυθμικα. Κανε ακριβως οτι σου πει και μη σταματησεις την αγωγη απο μονη σου. Θα μπεις σε φαυλο κυκλο. Η ασκηση οντως βοηθαει. Το χειροτερο που μπορεις να κανεις στον εαυτο σου ειναι να κλειστεις και να ελαττωσεις τις δραστηριοτητες σου. Δε βοηθαει καθολου πιστεψε με.

Εγω ακομα κλαιω τα χρονια που εχασα και τις φοβιες που μου δημιουργηθηκαν λογω αυτου.

Δειξε εμπιστοσυνη στο γιατρο σου. Εστω παρε και μια 2 γνωμη αλλα μεχρι εκει.

Μη φοβασαι.
Το θαρρος σωζει.

----------


## Vicky24

> Ταλαιπωρουμαι 10 χρονια απο εκτακτες συστολες. Κανω καπου στις 3500 ανα 24ωρο.
> Καποιες μερες ειμαι καλυτερα και καποιες χειροτερα. 
> 
> Ο γιατρος σου εχει δικιο που προτιμαει τα αγχολυτικα απο τα αντιαρρυθμικα. Κανε ακριβως οτι σου πει και μη σταματησεις την αγωγη απο μονη σου. Θα μπεις σε φαυλο κυκλο. Η ασκηση οντως βοηθαει. Το χειροτερο που μπορεις να κανεις στον εαυτο σου ειναι να κλειστεις και να ελαττωσεις τις δραστηριοτητες σου. Δε βοηθαει καθολου πιστεψε με.
> 
> Εγω ακομα κλαιω τα χρονια που εχασα και τις φοβιες που μου δημιουργηθηκαν λογω αυτου.
> 
> Δειξε εμπιστοσυνη στο γιατρο σου. Εστω παρε και μια 2 γνωμη αλλα μεχρι εκει.
> 
> ...





Δημήτρη μου έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!Αν αφήσεις τις έκτακτες να σε τρομοκρατήσουν χαλάει όλη η ζωή σου.Προσπαθω όσο γίνεται να μην δίνω σημασία και κάνω καθημερινά ο,τι πρέπει να κάνω,τις καθημερινές δραστηριότητες με τα παιδιά μου.Εν τω μεταξύ ένα ελαφρύ χαπακι,το lopresor, έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ στο να μειωθούν σημαντικά! Και σε στιγμές που ζοριζομαι πολύ παίρνω και αγχολυτικο και κάπως έτσι την παλευω.Δεν θέλω να χάσω τίποτα από τα όμορφα της ζωής, θυμώνω για τις φοβίες που μου έχει δημιουργήσει αυτή η κατάσταση.Ηδη μιλησα με μία ψυχολογο και θα προσπαθήσω να πολεμήσω το φόβο!

----------


## Vicky24

Και μια διευκρίνιση: το lopresor μου το συνέστησε φίλος γιατρός (χειρουργός) που υποφέρει επίσης από έκτακτες και παίρνω ένα τεταρτακι του χαπιού κάθε πρωί,ελάχιστο δηλαδή κι όμως μου τις έχει μειώσει αισθητά!

----------


## Dimitris78

Επειδη δεν ηθελα να γραψω συγκεκριμενα φαρμακα, το lopresor ειναι το μονο που με βοηθησε και μενα. Ειδικοτερα επαιρνα 1/4 καθε πρωι. Αν και δεν ειναι αντιαρρυθμικο αλλα για την πιεση, παρολαυτα εχει ηρεμιστικη δραση.
Ακομα και τωρα οταν νοιωθω πιεσμενος και οι αρρυθμιες ειναι σε εξαρση το παιρνω μεχρι να ηρεμησουν.

Χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που ζητησες βοηθεια απο ψυχολογο. Πολλοι λογω ταμπου δεν αναζητουν βοηθεια εγκαιρα με αποτελεσμα να βουλιαζουν στην κακη ψυχολογια και κατ επεκταση στην καταθληψη λογω των συμπτωματων.

Ενας καλος ψυχολογος ειναι το καλυτερο φαρμακο για μενα (αν και ακριβο) και πιστεψε με αξιζει. Αυτο ομως και παλι δεν αρκει. Θα πρεπει κι εσυ η ιδια να πιστεψεις και τους γιατρους που σου λενε οτι δεν θα παθεις τιποτα αλλα και να γινεις πιο δυνατη απο το φοβο μην αφηνοντας τον να σε κυριεψει.

Ειναι δυσκολο στην αρχη αλλα μετα θα απολαυσεις τους καρπους. Δοκιμασε τη γιογκα αν δεν το εχεις κανει. Ηρεμει το μυαλο και εκτονωνει το σωμα. Επισης με βοηθησε.

Αν αυτο ξεκινησε να σε ταλαιπωρει σχετικα προσφατα, ειναι σημαντικο να το πατησεις αμεσα και μη το αφησεις να διογκωθει. Προσεξε ομως να μη σε αγχωσει. Θελει χρονο.

Εγω εχω πιασει πατο με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα. Νομιζα πως δε θα βγω ποτε απο το βουρκο. Ομως βγηκα και ωρες ωρες δε με πιστευω οτι σκεφτομουν με τοση απελπισια.

Αρρυθμιες εχω ακομα αλλες φορες πιο εντονα αλλες λιγοτερο. Το σημαντικο ομως ειναι οτι πλεον δε με φοβιζουν και δεν μειωνουν το επιπεδο της ζωης μου.

Χαμογελα. Δες τη ζωη με αισιοδοξια γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι μικρη. Μη σπαταλας αλλο χρονο στη μιζερια. Μιλα με τον ψυχολογο σου και θα σε βοηθησει. 

Και μια τελευταια συμβουλη: Μη μετρας το σφυγμο σου καθε 3 και λιγο.

Καλο βραδυ

----------


## Vicky24

> Επειδη δεν ηθελα να γραψω συγκεκριμενα φαρμακα, το lopresor ειναι το μονο που με βοηθησε και μενα. Ειδικοτερα επαιρνα 1/4 καθε πρωι. Αν και δεν ειναι αντιαρρυθμικο αλλα για την πιεση, παρολαυτα εχει ηρεμιστικη δραση.
> Ακομα και τωρα οταν νοιωθω πιεσμενος και οι αρρυθμιες ειναι σε εξαρση το παιρνω μεχρι να ηρεμησουν.
> 
> Χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που ζητησες βοηθεια απο ψυχολογο. Πολλοι λογω ταμπου δεν αναζητουν βοηθεια εγκαιρα με αποτελεσμα να βουλιαζουν στην κακη ψυχολογια και κατ επεκταση στην καταθληψη λογω των συμπτωματων.
> 
> Ενας καλος ψυχολογος ειναι το καλυτερο φαρμακο για μενα (αν και ακριβο) και πιστεψε με αξιζει. Αυτο ομως και παλι δεν αρκει. Θα πρεπει κι εσυ η ιδια να πιστεψεις και τους γιατρους που σου λενε οτι δεν θα παθεις τιποτα αλλα και να γινεις πιο δυνατη απο το φοβο μην αφηνοντας τον να σε κυριεψει.
> 
> Ειναι δυσκολο στην αρχη αλλα μετα θα απολαυσεις τους καρπους. Δοκιμασε τη γιογκα αν δεν το εχεις κανει. Ηρεμει το μυαλο και εκτονωνει το σωμα. Επισης με βοηθησε.
> 
> ...





Δεν ξέρεις πόσο καλό μου κάνουν τα όσα μου λες!Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να τα ακούω από κάποιον που καταλαβαίνει από προσωπική του εμπειρία το πρόβλημά μου!Η αλήθεια είναι οτι εγώ τις έκτακτες τις ξέρω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια αλλά ήταν πολύ πιο αραιές οπότε δεν με φόφιζαν τόσο πολύ! Έκανα και εξετάσεις συνεχώς,μου έλεγαν οι γιατροί όλα καλά κι έτσι ηρεμούσα! Αλλά εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες, για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου, ξεκίνησαν και δεν λένε να σταματήσουν! Κάθε μέρα,όλη μερα! Και πάλι τώρα με το λοπρεσορ είναι λιγότερες μέσα στη μέρα αλλά την πρώτη εβδομάδα τις είχα ασταμάτητα κάθε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και έπαθα μεγάλο σοκ! Από την απελπισία μου δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ,να φάω, τίποτα! Έτρεξα κλασικά στους γιατρούς,άκουσα ξανά οτι δεν είναι επικίνδυνες αλλά έλα που δεν σταματούν κιόλας! Τώρα,αφού πέρασαν δυο εβδομάδες έτσι,μπορώ να πω οτι τις ψιλοσυνήθισα,οχι οτι δεν με ενοχλουν,αλλα δεν ταράζομαι στο βαθμό που ταραζόμουν! Θα ήθελα όμως όσο τίποτα άλλο να σταματούσαν εντελώς,μια για πάντα! Ειλικρινά σαν τρελη το θελω αυτο! Επειδή όμως δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι τουλάχιστον προσπαθώ να είμαι πιο συμφιλιωμένη με την ιδέα και πιο ήρεμη! Γι'αυτό και ο ψυχολόγος που λέγαμε! Και εννοείται πως δεν έχω κανένα ταμπού,το θεωρώ άκρως φυσιολογικό και απαραίτητο να φροντίζουμε για την ψυχική μας υγεία όσο και για τη σωματική μας!Εύχομαι όλα να είναι καλά για όλους μας και να χαμογελάμε!

----------


## Nicos70

Καλησπερα παιδια , εβλεπα το ποστ σας και απλα αναρωτηθηκα πως πατε αν εισαστε καλυτερα

----------


## Vicky24

> Καλησπερα παιδια , εβλεπα το ποστ σας και απλα αναρωτηθηκα πως πατε αν εισαστε καλυτερα





, Καλησπέρα Νίκο! Εγώ νομίζω έχω συνηθίσει πια να τις έχω καθημερινά, προσπαθω όσο γίνεται να μην δίνω σημασία.Συνεχιζω να κάνω όλες τις καθημερινές μου υποχρεώσεις και όταν είναι πιο έντονες και με ζοριζουν παίρνω λίγο αγχολυτικο.Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω,πήγα σε τόσους γιατρούς και δεν αλλάζει κάτι.Διαβασα ατελείωτα φόρουμ για το θέμα αυτό και ελληνικά και ξένα και βλέπω ότι όλοι όσοι το έχουμε(και ειμαστε πολλοί) υποφέρουμε απίστευτα.Μακαρι να μπορούσαμε να ζήσουμε μία ζωή ήρεμη χωρίς έκτακτες και φόβο.Ενας γιατρός μου είπε: μην το σκέφτεσαι σαν πρόβλημα, σκέψου το σαν μία παραλλαγή του φυσιολογικού.Αυτη η σκέψη μου άρεσε και με τη λογική μου το πολεμάω όσο μπορώ.Αλλες φορές παλι με καταβάλει ο φόβος και το παράπονο γιατί έγινε ξαφνικά όλο αυτό και ρήμαξε την ψυχολογία μου και μου πήρε τη χαρά! Εσύ πώς τα πας?

----------


## Nicos70

> , Καλησπέρα Νίκο! Εγώ νομίζω έχω συνηθίσει πια να τις έχω καθημερινά, προσπαθω όσο γίνεται να μην δίνω σημασία.Συνεχιζω να κάνω όλες τις καθημερινές μου υποχρεώσεις και όταν είναι πιο έντονες και με ζοριζουν παίρνω λίγο αγχολυτικο.Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω,πήγα σε τόσους γιατρούς και δεν αλλάζει κάτι.Διαβασα ατελείωτα φόρουμ για το θέμα αυτό και ελληνικά και ξένα και βλέπω ότι όλοι όσοι το έχουμε(και ειμαστε πολλοί) υποφέρουμε απίστευτα.Μακαρι να μπορούσαμε να ζήσουμε μία ζωή ήρεμη χωρίς έκτακτες και φόβο.Ενας γιατρός μου είπε: μην το σκέφτεσαι σαν πρόβλημα, σκέψου το σαν μία παραλλαγή του φυσιολογικού.Αυτη η σκέψη μου άρεσε και με τη λογική μου το πολεμάω όσο μπορώ.Αλλες φορές παλι με καταβάλει ο φόβος και το παράπονο γιατί έγινε ξαφνικά όλο αυτό και ρήμαξε την ψυχολογία μου και μου πήρε τη χαρά! Εσύ πώς τα πας?


Ωραιο αυτο που σου ειπε ο γιατρος σου, πολλες φορες αυτονπου σκεφτομαι ειναι τι εκανα πριν τις αποκτησω και οσο περναει ο καιρος τελικα εχω ζησει το μεγαλητερο μερος της χωης μου με αυτες παρα χωρις

----------


## Vicky24

> Ωραιο αυτο που σου ειπε ο γιατρος σου, πολλες φορες αυτονπου σκεφτομαι ειναι τι εκανα πριν τις αποκτησω και οσο περναει ο καιρος τελικα εχω ζησει το μεγαλητερο μερος της χωης μου με αυτες παρα χωρις




Δυστυχώς επηρεάζουν πάρα πολύ την ποιότητα της ζωής και αυτό το ξέρουν πολύ καλά όλοι όσοι υποφέρουν από αυτές! Βασικά έκτακτες έχουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι και μάλιστα κάποιοι έχουν περισσότερες από εμάς αλλά δεν τις νιώθουν.Εμείς απλά έχουμε την ατυχία να τις αισθανόμαστε! Μερικές φορές είναι τόσο έντονες που νιώθω πόνο και φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ! Έχω ξεκινήσει μια προσπάθεια με ψυχοθεραπευτική προσέγγιση,δεν ξέρω αν θα με βοηθήσει αλλά δοκιμάζω ό,τι μπορώ για να ανακουφιστώ! Μου έρχονται τόσα αρνητικά σενάρια στο μυαλό,πολεμάω συνεχώς να τα διώχνω! Θέλω να ζήσω ξέγνοιστα,να χαρώ, να ταξιδέψω...άραγε θα το κάνω ποτέ?

----------


## Nicos70

> Δυστυχώς επηρεάζουν πάρα πολύ την ποιότητα της ζωής και αυτό το ξέρουν πολύ καλά όλοι όσοι υποφέρουν από αυτές! Βασικά έκτακτες έχουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι και μάλιστα κάποιοι έχουν περισσότερες από εμάς αλλά δεν τις νιώθουν.Εμείς απλά έχουμε την ατυχία να τις αισθανόμαστε! Μερικές φορές είναι τόσο έντονες που νιώθω πόνο και φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ! Έχω ξεκινήσει μια προσπάθεια με ψυχοθεραπευτική προσέγγιση,δεν ξέρω αν θα με βοηθήσει αλλά δοκιμάζω ό,τι μπορώ για να ανακουφιστώ! Μου έρχονται τόσα αρνητικά σενάρια στο μυαλό,πολεμάω συνεχώς να τα διώχνω! Θέλω να ζήσω ξέγνοιστα,να χαρώ, να ταξιδέψω...άραγε θα το κάνω ποτέ?


Ναι σε καταλαβαινω απ αυτες εχω παντα εγω. Ειναι διδυμες εκτακτες οταν εχουν πονο . Τελευταιο χολτερ που εβαλα ειχα καμια 800 αρια το 24ωρο

----------


## Vicky24

> Ναι σε καταλαβαινω απ αυτες εχω παντα εγω. Ειναι διδυμες εκτακτες οταν εχουν πονο . Τελευταιο χολτερ που εβαλα ειχα καμια 800 αρια το 24ωρο


Αυτές τις 800 που λες οι καρδιολόγοι τις αποκαλούν αραιές και δεν δίνουν καν συνήθως κάποιο φάρμακο.Μου είπαν ότι μέχρι 10000 το 24 ωρο θεωρούνται νορμαλ.Το θέμα είναι πώς αντέχεται αυτό? Και γιατί στην εποχή μας να μην υπάρχει αποτελεσματικο φάρμακο για κάτι τόσο συνηθισμένο!!!

----------


## Nicos70

> Αυτές τις 800 που λες οι καρδιολόγοι τις αποκαλούν αραιές και δεν δίνουν καν συνήθως κάποιο φάρμακο.Μου είπαν ότι μέχρι 10000 το 24 ωρο θεωρούνται νορμαλ.Το θέμα είναι πώς αντέχεται αυτό? Και γιατί στην εποχή μας να μην υπάρχει αποτελεσματικο φάρμακο για κάτι τόσο συνηθισμένο!!!


Πραγματικα αυτο με παραξενευει, ισως γιατι ουσιαστικά δεν προκειτε για κατι οργανικο αλλά απο κατι που πιθανων να προκαλούμε με το μυαλό μας ακουσια

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά καλησπερα και Vicky καλώς ήρθες!Είχα καιρό να γράψω αν και μπαίνω συχνά και διαβάζω.κι εγώ αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν υπάρχει ένα πιο αποτελεσματικό φάρμακο και ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να βρεθεί κάτι.παντως εγώ έχω επιλέξει να παίρνω ένα beta blocker και το βράδυ λίγο xanaxγιατι βλέπω ότι με βοηθάνε και γενικότερα διαχειρίζομαι τις έκτακτες πιο καλά και με λιγότερο φόβο απ'οτι παλιότερα.τελος παρατηρώ και το'χω ξαναγράψει ότι πολύς κόσμος που έχει η μάλλον που νιώθει τις έκτακτες έχει και πρόπτωση μητροειδους.παιδια αυτά προς το παρόν και τα ξαναλέμε σύντομα!

----------


## Vicky24

> Παιδιά καλησπερα και Vicky καλώς ήρθες!Είχα καιρό να γράψω αν και μπαίνω συχνά και διαβάζω.κι εγώ αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν υπάρχει ένα πιο αποτελεσματικό φάρμακο και ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να βρεθεί κάτι.παντως εγώ έχω επιλέξει να παίρνω ένα beta blocker και το βράδυ λίγο xanaxγιατι βλέπω ότι με βοηθάνε και γενικότερα διαχειρίζομαι τις έκτακτες πιο καλά και με λιγότερο φόβο απ'οτι παλιότερα.τελος παρατηρώ και το'χω ξαναγράψει ότι πολύς κόσμος που έχει η μάλλον που νιώθει τις έκτακτες έχει και πρόπτωση μητροειδους.παιδια αυτά προς το παρόν και τα ξαναλέμε σύντομα!




Καλησπέρα Litoa! Κι εγω ακριβώς όπως εσύ το αντιμετωπίζω, ένα τεταρτάκι λοπρεσορ το πρωί και λίγο xanax το βράδυ αλλά ελπίζω εννοείται κι εγώ κάποια στιγμή να βρεθεί κατι καλύτερο σε θεραπεία ή να φύγουν μια μέρα οι έκτακτες και να μην ξαναεπιστρέψουν ποτέ(η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία).Νομίζω πως συγκριτικά με παλιότερα κι εγώ διαχειρίζομαι την κατάσταση κάπως πιο ψύχραιμα αλλά και πάλι όλο αυτό είναι ένα αγκάθι μέσα μου που δεν παύει να με ενοχλεί και να με φοβίζει.Εμένα κάποιοι γιατροί μου έχουν πει οτι έχω προπτωση μιτροειδούς ενώ ο τελευταίος που πήγα το χαρακτήρισε ως μια μικρή διαφυγή,ούτε καν πρόπτωση.Επίσης μου λένε οτι η πρόπτωση αυτή καθ'εαυτή δεν προκαλεί αρρυθμίες αλλά τα άτομα με πρόπτωση είναι πιο ευαίσθητα στο να νιώθουν τους έκτακτους παλμούς. Τι να πω? Πονεμένη ιστορία! Μου δίνετε όλοι πολύ κουράγιο,πριν μπω στο φορουμ και αρχισω να διαβαζω νομιζα πως μονο εγω εχω αυτο το περιεργο προβλημα κι οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να με καταλαβει! Ας ειμαστε ολοι καλά με δύναμη και θάρρος!

----------


## VALERIAN

> Όσο μου συνέβαιναν πού και πού δεν μετρουσα τίποτα ούτε και έδινα τόση σημασία όμως εδώ και δύο μέρες τις έχω σε απίστευτη συχνότητα,μπορει και πολλές μέσα σε ένα λεπτό οπότε σχεδόν μου κόβεται η αναπνοή! Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και το λογο που τόσο ξαφνικά έγινε όλο αυτό! Μακάρι να μπορούσα να το διαχειριστω πιο ψύχραιμα όπως λες! Γιαυτό έγραψα και εδώ , μήπως ακούσω καμία γνώμη από κάποιον που είχε το πρόβλημα αυτό σε τόσο έντονο βαθμό και κάπως ίσως να το ξεπέρασε!!


Γεια σου, και γω περασα αυτο το σταδιο... ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ!!!!
Ηθελα ενα νοσοκομειο διπλα μου 24/7 .

Ανακαλυψα 2 τακτικες!
1. Ειχα παντα μαζι μου απλα φυτικα βαλεριανα και μολις με επιανε επερνα ενα ωσπου μετα την 3η φορα
4η μολις πηγαινα να παρω το ξανα εβαζα στην τσεπη μου γιατι σκεφτομουν οτι τις αλλες φορες δεν επαθα ανακοπη ας πουμε.. 1,2,3,10 ηρεμησα για καιρο..,
2. Μολις με επιανε αφηνα τον ευαυτο μου ελευθερο και ελεγα αντε να δω τι θα παθω, μετα απο 2 λεπτα τιποτα,
1,2,3,10 χαλαρωσα αρκετα και ημουν πιο χαλαρος απο την αρχη.

*** μια συνβουλη: προσωπικα οσο το παθενα και ειχα ανθρωπους δικους μου γυρω ηταν χειροτερα γιατι ελεγα τι θα κανουν αν πεθανω ας πουμε... φροντισε οσο το παθενεις μονη σου σταδιακα να το ελεγχεις, σαν προπονηση....


Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα....

----------


## Vicky24

> Γεια σου, και γω περασα αυτο το σταδιο... ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ!!!!
> Ηθελα ενα νοσοκομειο διπλα μου 24/7 .
> 
> Ανακαλυψα 2 τακτικες!
> 1. Ειχα παντα μαζι μου απλα φυτικα βαλεριανα και μολις με επιανε επερνα ενα ωσπου μετα την 3η φορα
> 4η μολις πηγαινα να παρω το ξανα εβαζα στην τσεπη μου γιατι σκεφτομουν οτι τις αλλες φορες δεν επαθα ανακοπη ας πουμε.. 1,2,3,10 ηρεμησα για καιρο..,
> 2. Μολις με επιανε αφηνα τον ευαυτο μου ελευθερο και ελεγα αντε να δω τι θα παθω, μετα απο 2 λεπτα τιποτα,
> 1,2,3,10 χαλαρωσα αρκετα και ημουν πιο χαλαρος απο την αρχη.
> 
> ...





Κι εγώ πάντα κουβαλάω μαζί μου στην τσάντα μου αγχολυτικά(όχι απλά βαλεριάνα) και αυτό μου δίνει μια κάποια ασφάλεια! Αλλά γενικά εξαρτάται από την ένταση και την συχνότητα των έκτακτων το πόσο θα φρικαρω, λίγο ή πάρα πολύ! Μόνη μου δεν μπορώ να είμαι ποτέ γιατί εχω 2 μικρά παιδιά και είναι πάντα μαζί μου! Ο βασικός λόγος που θέλω να απαλλαγώ από αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι ακριβώς αυτό,το να μπορώ να είμαι μια δυνατή μαμά κι όχι μια φοβισμένη.Εννοείται πως τα παιδιά μου δεν έχουν ιδέα οτι κάτι με βασανίζει αλλά όχι οτι είναι εύκολο να παίζεις θέατρο οτι όλα είναι καλά όταν μέσα σου υποφέρεις! 
Καλή Σαρακοστή σε όλους παιδιά!

----------


## Nicos70

Καλη Σαρακοστη σε ολους αυτο με το χαπι ασφαλειας το κανουμε ολοι τελικα

----------


## sasv

Για σας παιδιά.Ναι είναι δύσκολο να τις καταπολεμήσουμε αλλά θέλει κοπο και υπομονή.και εγωπαντα εχω μαζί μου ρυθμονορμ αν και δεν χρειάστηκε ποτε και παίρνω και βαλεριανες.εγώ παντα σκέφτομαι τον πατέρα ενός κολλητού μου πο με φουλ κολπική μαρμαρυγή εκανε δυο πακέτα τσιγάρα συν οτι ξεχνουσε τα χάπια τουκαι είναι 67 χρονών.εγώ είμαι 36 είμαι σε ψυχολογο κανω πλεον υγιεινή διατροφή περπάτημα και ξεκίνησα και μουρουνελεο.μην τα παρατατε.βικυ ολοι Είμαστε μαζι σου.

----------


## Anna_1

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ για να σας πω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου με τις έκτακτες. Ψάχνοντας για το θέμα αυτό έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό το φόρουμ και με βοήθησε πολύ που είδα πως υπάρχουν τόσοι άνθρωποι που έχουν το ίδιο θέμα. 
Είμαι 30 χρονών , έχω πρόπτωση μιτροειδούς βαλβίδας και απο τα 18 μου άρχισα να έχω ταχυκαρδίες και έτσι ανακάλυψα αυτό το " πρόβλημα " με την καρδιά μου. Πέρασαν τα χρόνια ακολουθώντας πάντα τις οδηγίες του καρδιολόγου μου που ήταν : Όχι κάπνισμα ( δεν κάπνισα ποτέ ) ,αλκοόλ, άγχος , ηλιοθεραπεία πολλές ώρες , έντονη άσκηση με βάρη , καφέδες , τσάι.. Μπορώ να πω πως ακολουθώντας όλα αυτά κατά γράμμα σταμάτησαν και οι ταχυπαλμίες. Βέβαια έζησα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια μια ζωή με τον φόβο πως αν δεν τα κάνω όλα αυτά θα μου συμβεί κάτι κακό. Έτσι, άλλαξα γιατρό ο οποίος με βοήθησε πολύ να ηρεμήσω και γενικά ήταν πολύ πιο επεξηγηματικός στα πάντα.
Πάμε τώρα και στις έκτακτες συστολές.
Με έχουν πιάσει 2 φορές στη ζωή μου αλλά μου κράτησαν αρκετά και σε έντονο βαθμό. Δηλαδή τις είχα όλη την ημέρα και όλη νύχτα χωρίς να σταματάνε καθόλου ( όχι ριπές αλλά ένας ή 2 κανονικοί παλμοί και μετά μια έκτακτη ) για περίπου 1 μήνα. 'Ηταν απαίσιο συναισθημα , τα έχετε πει όλοι πως νιώθατε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τα γράψω κι εγώ..
Την πρώτη φορά πήγα και βάλαμε και χόλτερ και κάναμε τις βασικές εξετάσεις που κάνω πάντα. 
Μιλώντας τηλεφωνικά για τα αποτελέσματα με καθησύχασε πως δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό και μου έδωσε να πάρω β - αναστολείς. 
'Αλλαξα 3 φάρμακα και δεν είδα διαφορά με κανένα από αυτά. Μετά απο 1 μήνα όπως είπα και πριν, άρχισε σιγά σιγά να με αφήνει..μια μέρα είχα, μετά δεν είχα , μετά απο 2 μέρες είχα λίγο ξανά μέχρι που σταμάτησαν . 
Το πιο βασικό που δεν είπα ακόμα, είχα περάσει μια περίοδο με έντονο στρες όταν μου εμφανίστηκαν για 1η φορά.
Έτσι και την 2η φορά που με έπιασε , τώρα δηλαδή που τις έχω ακόμα, ξανά μετά απο έντονο στρες ... να τες πάλι! 
Πριν λίγες μέρες πήγα στον καρδιολογο μου, αρκετά απογοητευμένη να βρω επιτέλους μια λύση. Έκανα και πάλι τις εξετάσεις μου και μου είπε πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας και πως όλοι κάνουμε έκτακτες απλά οι πιο πολλοι δεν τις καταλαβαινουν καν. Δεν έχουν ολοι οι άνθρωποι αυτα τα συμπτώματα. Μου είπε επίσης πως οι γυναίκες τις νιώθουν πιο έντονα γιατι είναι σχετικά πιο αδύνατες στο πάνω μέρος του σώματος. Για την δική μου περιπτωση πιστεύει πως ευθυνεται στο στρες όμως μου είπε και τι άλλο μπορει να τις προκαλει γενικά και θελω να το μοιραστώ μαζι σας γιατι μερικα απο αυτά που μου είπε , δεν τα είδα να τα αναφέρει κάποιος. 
Αγχος , καφεινη ,κακάο, καποια φάρμακα τύπου " otrivin " για την μύτη , γαστροοισοφαγική παλινδρομηση , διαφραγματοκηλη , καποια συμπληρώματα διατροφής που έχουν μέσα το βότανο τζίνσενγκ ( αυτή την περίοδο είχα πάρει βιταμίνες που ειχαν μεσα τζινδενγκ ) διαταραχες με το κάλιο , χαμηλή βιταμίνη D , έλειψη σιδήρου - φεριτίνης.
Όπως καταλάβατε πολλά μπορεί να είναι και αρκετά δύσκολο να βρεθεί τι φταίει ακριβώς. Γνώμη του ήταν πως είναι απο το άγχος κυρίως σε συνδιασμό ίσως με κάτι άλλο όπως η βιταμίνη που πήρα απο μόνη μου για λίγη τόνωση ή η έλειψη βιταμίνης D που έχω. 
Μου άλλαξε και τα φάρμακα μου έγραψε ένα άλλο γιατι όλοι οι β - αναστολεις μου ριχναν και την πιεση και δεν το ήθελα καθολου αυτο γιατί έχω ήδη χαμηλη. Το φαρμακο δεν θα το αναφερω γιατι με βαση τους κανονισμους απο οτι διαβασα στο φορουμ δεν επιτρεπεται ( αν καταλαβα καλα ) παντως ειναι ενα φαρμακο πολυ γνωστο που το έχετε αναφερει πολλοι. Δεν το πήρα ακόμη γιατι βλεπω μια μικρη βελτιωση και θελω να το αφησω να δω πως θα παει. Απο οτι μου ειπε και ο ιδιος κανονικα δεν δινουν καν φαρμακα για τις εκτακτες ( τουλαχιστον σε ολους εμας που δεν εχουμε κατι σοβαρο με την καρδια ) δινουν μονο στις περιπτωσεις που υπαρχουν συμπτωματα δηλαδη που τις καταλαβαινουμε και μας επηρεαζουν στην καθημερινοτητα. 
Για αρρυθμιολογο που τον ρωτησα μου είπε πως είναι υπερβολη και πως θα με βαλει σε μια διαδικασια να κανω πολλες εξετασεις και δεν υπαρχει λογος. 
Γνωμη μου ειναι να ηρεμισουμε ολοι γενικα , εφοοσον μας λενε πως δεν ειναι κατι επικινδυνο αλλα σιγουρα αν βλεπει καποιος πως δεν του περναει με τιποτα να το ψαξει και για αλλα οπως πχ το στομαχι.. 
Αυτα απο εμενα , ελπιζω να σας εδωσα καποια πληροφορια που ισως σας βοηθησει καπως.

----------


## antaveri

> . 
> 
> 
> 
> Έβαλα χολτερ σήμερα και έχει γράψει παρά πολλές ως τώρα! Ξέρει κανείς αν βοηθάει το concor? Μου το πρότεινε η γιατρός και πήρα τώρα μισό γιατί δεν παλευεται!




Εμενα εγραψε 12000 αθωες ευτυχως. Στρες και εντονες κρισεις αγχους.... Παραπανω ειχες;;;;;

----------

